# Two new



## DCBluesman (Feb 10, 2006)

Maple Leaf with bloodwood...laser cutting by Ken Nelsen.  Why is it we let the best ones go?







Feather with African blackwood (no finish)






Thank you for looking and/or commenting.


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 10, 2006)

The Maple Leaf is very nice.  Explain the feather a little...


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 10, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm......SOmething about that Maple Leaf Makes my heart beat louder...both look great!


[][][][]


----------



## jbyrd24 (Feb 10, 2006)

Those are both really beautiful pens Lou. I especially like the Maple Leaf.[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 10, 2006)

Both are nice. But.....Feather? Tell us. Did you make a feather blank?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 10, 2006)

Lou, 

Very nice, as usual.  Number me among the ones curious about the feather pen.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 10, 2006)

Beautiful pens Lou!!![]


----------



## elody21 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd like to see the feather pen on it's side. I am sure it looks great but it is hard to see with a front view. Very cool Idea!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 11, 2006)

That feather thing. [?] Show more, explain please. Watizzit?


----------



## vick (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice I also want to know about the "feather"  it loks like copper wire to me.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the views and comments.  As for the feather, I don't know what more to say.  It's actually four feathers.  The tubes are coated in white epoxy, feathers applied, lacquer build up, then micro-meshed with a final of TSW.  Here's a side view. 



<br />


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 11, 2006)

Thats nice. I like it.


----------



## ashaw (Feb 11, 2006)

Lou

Great looking pens.  The feather pen is that your version of a Quill?[]


----------



## woodpens (Feb 11, 2006)

Great looking pens, Lou. Ken really opens up the possibility with his engraver and ingenuity. The feather is a very unique idea. That will certainly generate some pen discussions!


----------



## gerryr (Feb 11, 2006)

Those are both very nice, but I especially like the feather.  I tried that on a cigar pen a few weeks ago and discovered that feather do not like CA.  I knew what would work exactly but was impatient so I tried CA.  The feathers lifted off the blank.  I need to get back to that and do it right the next time.  What kind of feathers are those?  I've been a fly tyer for better than 30 years so I have lots of feathers.


----------



## punkinn (Feb 11, 2006)

Brilliant job on the feather, Lou.  I like the maple leaf pen too, and it looks great, but the feather is clever and something else that's hard to come up with after a while, it's DIFFERENT!  

I also happen to do some birding (aka bird watching) from time to time (when I can pull myself away from the lathe) and I imagine this would appeal quite a bit to birders, especially if you could use feathers from a known species and present it that way, IOW a Red-Tailed Hawk pen, or a Hooded Oriole pen....  

Get right on that, wouldja?  LOL  

Excellent job.  []
Nancy (heading out to the lathe today)


----------



## ldimick (Feb 11, 2006)

Outstanding! The feather is a nice idea and execution.


----------



## woodpens (Feb 11, 2006)

Hmmm... Come here, Malibu! This won't hurt a bit. []





Whatchu talkin' about, Willis?


----------



## KenV (Feb 11, 2006)

Why do I sense that I will be seeing the "fly fishermans special pens" coming in the future.  Classic salmon flies with jungle **** eyes perhaps.......


----------



## pete00 (Feb 11, 2006)

wow really nice.... my fav would be the feather....


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice pens Lou, the feather is really nice & differnet !


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KenV_
> <br />
> Why do I sense that I will be seeing the "fly fishermans special pens" coming in the future.  Classic salmon flies with jungle **** eyes perhaps.......



MMMM, I just happen to have a couple of jungle **** necks with some eyes too big for salmon flies... MMMMMMM


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Feb 12, 2006)

Another feather in your cap Lou.  Great job on both pens which is nothing unusual for you.


----------



## Darley (Feb 19, 2006)

Lou awesome pens as usual, like your feather pen might run behin the children choocks to get some feathers and try on P/PR ( Pressurized PR)[]


----------

